# big red oak !



## PAF (Jan 27, 2008)

32inch !
i cut it with my homelite 922 super xl 77cc 
with a 16inch blade  too small 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 27, 2008)

Plenty of power, just a leeetle longer bar though. Nice log, ripe candidate for a CSM with that Homey.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 27, 2008)

Great saw, I would invest in a 24" bar & chain for that bad boy, it will handle it just fine. What is all that white stuff on the ground????  Be careful.


----------



## PAF (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah I will buy a 18or20 inch soon because i got only a 16inch for 2 saw...


----------



## Roteiche (Feb 18, 2008)

PAF said:


> yeah I will buy a 18or20 inch soon because i got only a 16inch for 2 saw...






...my tree. (It means: a nice pic).


----------



## PAF (Feb 27, 2008)

i bought a 18inch bar !!! now i got a bar for my other 922 !!
i got one with a 16inch bar for my competition  and the other with the 18inch bar for firewood !


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 27, 2008)

Not much difference between a 16 and an 18. Why didn't you go with a 24 so you'd have some reach with your second saw?

Ian


----------



## PAF (Feb 29, 2008)

*.*

I bough it because I got a good deal on ebay...new 18inch bar with 5 chain
for 75$ shipping include
maybe I'll buy another homelite 922 super xl on ebay...I will repair it and maybe put a 20-24 inch bar


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 29, 2008)

Ah, I see what you're doing now. Good excuse for another saw... LOL buy a longer bar and a new power head for an accessory.

Ian


----------



## olyman (Mar 2, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Ah, I see what you're doing now. Good excuse for another saw... LOL buy a longer bar and a new power head for an accessory.
> 
> Ian


 you do know ian--thsi forum is reallllll bad for that addiction!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

